# Pond Hopping



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Had a lot of fun in a little pond started out about 2 feet deep and the more we played the deeper it got:rockn::rockn:Great MIMB swag shot and some :rockn:action shots of the Mistress and my bro-in-laws rancher


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like fun:rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

few more pics


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> few more pics


How much longer are you going to be home. I should be home on the 17th. We will have to try to get a ride in.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh yeah baby!! Thats how you break the MIMB Swag in :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> How much longer are you going to be home. I should be home on the 17th. We will have to try to get a ride in.


 I should be here thru the 22nd I am def game to ride call me when you hit land again


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Oh yeah baby!! Thats how you break the MIMB Swag in :rockn:


 :agreed:Gotta get it dirty right!!! Every different stain tells a story of a good day:bigok:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> I should be here thru the 22nd I am def game to ride call me when you hit land again


Nothing def. yet but might make a ride for fathers day weekend. Probably Red Creek.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Will try that weekend is gonna be full for me


----------



## Scoot1977 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thats MY front yard


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Scoot1977 said:


> Thats MY front yard


 HEY BUBBA:bigok: Glad you could join us:rockn: everybody meet my Brother^^^^


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey Scoot, Welcome


----------

